# LATEST EFFORT



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi all,

Any body have a spare watch stand like Roy uses for sale? So I can "pose" my watches better for photo's.

Many thanks

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

The lighting is spot on. Sorry, I only have one watch stand so I can't help you.

You could try to beg one from a jeweller, or maybe a friendly watchmaker.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I love the lime green of the numerals, is that a true representation of the colour?

Also no reflections at all and no glare. Very nice.

Try going down your local market and see if any of the stalls that sell the cheap qtz watches and straps have a spare watch box with the stand in it you can have.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi PG,

Yes they are a lime green as in the photo. Next trick is to photogragh a watch with a polished case, with out the reflections!

Thanks,

MIKE..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Went to get a battery changed and managed to get a watch stand off the jeweller.

MIKE..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

The lighting and compossition on that picture is superb. Can you change the aperture on the camera? If you can, use a smaller f-stop to increase depth of field to bring more into focus. This is more important when working close up, it will give a sharper picture. 

You have a good "eye", mate. Just a little tweaking in the technical department and you've kicked my arse through the window. Sorry, old forces expresion.

I think you've done a bosting job so far, very much improved. Well done, mate.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

I copied your picture and put the basic setting of unsharp mask on it in Paint Shop pro. Do you think it's better.

Sorry, don't feel insulted I'm just trying to help. Post production can sometimes make a big difference.

Tell me to F off if you want too.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan,

Yes I think you have sharpened the picture up, this one was taken on fine setting on camera instead of super fine to keep the pixels down. I will be going back to super fine in future.

I don't have any post production software at present, do you recomend Paint Shop Pro? and will it run on a 7 year old basic computer?

cheers,

MIKE..

P.S.

What is an "unsharp mask"














anyway.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

What's the spec of your PC?

Yes, PSP is very good. I have the older versions that I do'nt use any more, I'm on version 8 now. If you want my old stuff (kosher), you can have it . Mail me.

For a brief explanation of unsharp mask, try this:-

http://www.scantips.com/simple6.html

Keep at it mate.


----------

